

Visa Demand Jumps - mickeyben
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324883604578396680112980530.html

======
negrit
The visa situation in the US is ridiculous.

~~~
pasbesoin
Disposable workforce, both domestic and foreign.

Perhaps the worst part is the propaganda in the U.S. that works hard to
convince young people otherwise.

And the impact this can have on some people who are truly altruistic. (As in,
working together, we achieve more.) With respect to this, such an individual's
outcome may depend somewhat on "luck of the draw". Get into an exploitative
situation that e.g. adversely impacts your health, and you may end up on the
"scrapheap" of employment opportunity and success.

